# Keg Tap Hardware



## sbarton22 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have had a wonderful request for a tap handle for a kegorator. I can not think of a better use of my skills. :biggrin:  However, I have no idea what kind of hardware to use.

Does anyone know what the thread type is or if anyone makes kits?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kludge77 (Nov 30, 2011)

On another forum I'm on there is a lot of talk about tap handles. 

Here's a link to a thread about hardware and where to get it. Link 
plus if your looking for inspiration here a few pics from a members gallery: Fisher Woodcraft

Good luck!

http://www.fisherwoodcraft.com/gallery.php?TYPE=TAP


----------



## boxerman (Nov 30, 2011)

Try this link. Might be something here. http://www.kegworks.com/home.php


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice!! Thanks!!


----------



## grz5 (Dec 1, 2011)

whats the standard thread size for the beer tap inserts?


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think 3/8" 16 tpi. I'm not sure. But one of those sites was saying just look at woodcraft and someone else linked to a standard nut/bolt place. I don't think it is anything special.


----------



## grz5 (Dec 1, 2011)

I actually have some from mcmaster carr  is there any additional hardware needed for a food interface with the kegorator? (i.e. ferrel)  Also could you give me an idea on the rough dimensions of the usual handle?  

I saw this post and decided to make one as a present and I need to figure the rough dimensions.


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't the slightest. My client is sending me some trinkets to integrate into the design. 

I suggest to you, my plan of action. I'm going to do some field research and take some site measurements from my favorite local pubs.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 5, 2011)

*taps*

I've made quite a few of these tap handles for my self and friends.  Yes the thread size is 3/8 x 16tpi.  

As long as you use the threaded inserts no other hardware is necessary it just screws onto the top of the faucet.  There are several kinds of threaded inserts you can use.  I've used  others but the brass ones with the notch for an installation tool seems  to look best.  If the insert is not screwed in straight the handle will  wobble as you screw it on and the final product wont sit straight.  It's more obvious when several are grouped together.

If you don't want to use the inserts then you can use the ferrules.
The ferrules are just for decoration and thread onto I think its called a hanger bolt.  It's half wood screw and half threaded bolt (3/8x16).  

Handle sizes vary, it usually depends on his kegerator and how it is set up.  

Hope this helps any other questions let me know.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 5, 2011)

Check out Mark Supik.  His company makes many beer tap handles.  If you are near him, contact him and ask about a tour.  Very informative and if you are an AAW member there is an article in the latest AAW magazine.

http://www.marksupikco.com/beertaps/stock/stock.html


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll see how it goes once I get the pieces my friend wants integrated into the handle.


----------

